# My two lovely cats



## psj500 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi there, just signed up and thought I'd post a picture of my two cats - I love them to bits!

They are (officially) called Fudge and Pepper but i usually call them Gingey and Brown 

They are two years old and i got them when they were kittens from a friend of my mum.

Here is a picture of Brown. Will put some up of Gingey later


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ahh - how sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

aaaw cute  welcome to the forum :thumbup:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

What a couple of adorable sweethearts!!

That photo with the Teddy is brilliant - you should put that into the Morrisson's photo competition.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Really sweet piccie


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

aww what a cutie xxx


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

awww looks a bit like my boy! lovely little kittie


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww what a cutie!:thumbup:


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

aww cuddling teddy bear, lovely looking cat


----------



## psj500 (Apr 14, 2009)

Malaguti said:


> What a couple of adorable sweethearts!!
> 
> That photo with the Teddy is brilliant - you should put that into the Morrisson's photo competition.


thank you 

they're already in the competition, went for the pic in my sig of them both together, though was torn between using that and the teddy photo!

And a couple of pictures of Fudge aka Gingey as well.....



















Thanks to all for all the lovely comments


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh right, didn't realise!! I'm pretty sure I have voted for both actually. So many cats from this forum are in the comp I lose track at times.

I love the other two pics - the OH said the Cardboard 'Catsleeve' in the second pic is a very handy way of transferring a cat from your lap when you need to lol

:laugh:


----------

